# GPS Accuracy?



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

So the GPS usually works fine for driving directions and such on my Fascinate. Yesterday I tried to use it for Geo-caching though, and its off by a mile (Not literally, but a 80-100 ft typically while claiming an accuracy of 19 ft).

Currently running VGB, (JTs 829 Kernel), EC09 Modem.

Is this just as good as it gets, or should I try something else? Another modem perhaps? Using Clear or Update AGPS in GPS Test seems to just kill my GPS? Any other tips?


----------



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

There are threads on this in developmentsection or general I believe with Step by step guides for better gps

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Wessiide said:


> There are threads on this in development section or general I believe with Step by step guides for better gps


I saw one about lock time, but mine locks fine, it's just the accuracy once locked? Or was there another one I missed?


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

I observed the same inaccurate readings while on AOSP stuff with my mezzo.

Sent from my Mez using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

you need more then "like" "one" satellite to get a better accuracy, try "gps essentials" from the market


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

dsk04 said:


> you need more then "like" "one" satellite to get a better accuracy, try "gps essentials" from the market


That's not the issue, as mentioned my GPS is claiming an accuracy of 10-20 ft generally, and on average is connected to 6-9 satellites. However while trying to use it for geocaching its off by over 100feet. I'm almost wondering if it might be the c:Geo app I'm using? Google Navigation works fine? I'm currently using GPS Test, but will try GPS Essentials.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

OhioYJ said:


> That's not the issue, as mentioned my GPS is claiming an accuracy of 10-20 ft generally, and on average is connected to 6-9 satellites. However while trying to use it for geocaching its off by over 100feet. I'm almost wondering if it might be the c:Geo app I'm using? Google Navigation works fine? I'm currently using GPS Test, but will try GPS Essentials.


 I noticed this on pool party. But once I turned off menu/settings/applications/development/allow mock locations my location in gmaps was represented properly. Setting might be located in a different spot on other roms.

good day.


----------

